# Hatchet my son n I made for Christmas! QUESTION ABOUT BELT SANDER ADDED TO BOTTOM!!!!



## sea trout (Jan 2, 2017)

Happy new year to y'all!!!!

For Christmas my son wanted to make his teenage cousin a hatchet that he saw on youtube.
We had a blast makin it together!!!!
I know there's a lot of hammer marks in it but we'll get better together!!!!



Mamma helped him make the sheath!!!
They used supplies from Hobby Lobby and Michals.



Thanks for all the advice y'all experts provide on here!!!!
I keep checkin out y'alls work on here and it looks awesome!!!!!!!!!
I got my son a new nc rounding hammer for Christmas and Santa Clause brought him a youth apron!!!!!!


----------



## Pointpuller (Jan 2, 2017)

Thats awesome!!!  Love it.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 3, 2017)

pretty cool!!


----------



## tsharp (Jan 3, 2017)

Very Nice!


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 3, 2017)

That's a good idea.
I love it


----------



## acmech (Jan 5, 2017)

That's real nice.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 6, 2017)

I seen the wrench video on you tube also. Should make a purty good hatchet. Good looking sheath also. Nice work. Fun aint it?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 6, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## sea trout (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks y'all!!!!! Very much!!!!!!!


----------



## sea trout (Jan 7, 2017)

Razor Blade said:


> I seen the wrench video on you tube also. Should make a purty good hatchet. Good looking sheath also. Nice work. Fun aint it?



Yes we are having  A LOT of fun with this!!! It's opened new life for me and my son!!! I think we've found a new hobby!!

We want to get a belt sander of some sort for a medium. I have a big Baldor with 10 inch expandable wheel with 3m brand maroon belts. It takes steel off horse shoes real quick at work.
Then my best farrier friend is my knife sharpener...(I have NEVER been good at knife sharpening). He has very VERY fine buffing wheels. He keeps about 12 or so hoof  knives sharp for me on a regular basis. He doesn't mind helping with my sons creations but we need a tool for the middle work on these creations. Like my Baldor takes out too much material and makes blades too hot, (blades turn blueish on the edge). And my buddy's buffing wheels cant take out enough material.

I found a grizzly on ebay. They claim its for knives. It has the sander on one side and description says a buffing wheel goes on the other.
What do y'all know of or think of this machine????


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 9, 2017)

I read that as "Hatchet with belt sander added to the bottom", which would be the coolest thing ever. You should definitely make one as your next project.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 10, 2017)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> I read that as "Hatchet with belt sander added to the bottom", which would be the coolest thing ever. You should definitely make one as your next project.



 Yes that would be somthing!!!!

I may should have started a new thread to ask about a begginer knife making belt sander


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 10, 2017)

Sea Trout .... Go look in TSharp's post ....He has a nice grinder he building in his thread .....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=888239


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 11, 2017)

The Griz is a work beast and a lot of knifemakers start with these and move on up to more adjustable grinders later. However quite a few just stick with the Griz and make beautiful knives. Just a learning curve like any power tool. You will have the same Burning steel issues until you learn to change out belts before they get too dull to work properly. You will also have to learn what belts are best for what and how to progressively move up to the finer grits as your project proceeds.
This is not to scare you or make it sound overly difficult. It's more like learning to drive a five speed manual trans. You have to learn the clutch/speed/change sequence....better you learn it the better you can drive.
If you can make one of the GA Guild meetings (other thread here on Woody's) you can get a lot of great advice from some very accomplished blade grinders. Go a long way in advancing your learning curve.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks guys for the responses!!!!!

Briarpatch I checked out that thread in more detail after you referred it, Thanks!!! tsharp seems to have the skills to engineer and build a professional looking sander!!!!!!! Unfortunetly I do not have those skills. But tsharps sander looks like it will be like the knife makers on youtube are working with!!! That's fantastic!!!!
I am always at work and if I'm not at work it seems I'm working! I will have to but something I can plug up and is ready to go!

Anvi lHead thanks as always for your input!!!! I feel confident about my find after your comment!! Many thanks!!! I want to try to make one of the guilds! It's very hard to get away we're so busy but the Feb one is in my sights if I can hang in there!!!!!


----------

